# Tivo Roamio (Base Model) In Box, Brand New $125



## Scott42444 (Feb 5, 2015)

I have an eBay auction going with the base model roamio (not the OTA), standard shipping included for $125 each. I have the receipts for each one that I bought yesterday so they are still in the return and get another one stage. I found them on clearance and I bought four and I'm keeping one myself. The auction is... Can't get the link to work on my cellphone for some reason but you can search for it at $125 (each). Or, email me at (my user name at g mail), or do we PM on this site. I am FINALLY coming back to Tivo after years so I had to register again on the Tivo site.


----------

